# My Father's Day Breakfast



## shiz-nit (Jun 19, 2011)

I know this is not smoked or grilled but it sure will make my kids happy to see it posted on the internet... So here it is.

My wonderful daughters got up this morning along with my wife and made this Breakfast Tortilla Strata. I have been talking how much I miss the awesome breakfast we had in Mexico a few years back so they came up with this for me.

Awesome kids I have indeed!!!!





Thanks for looking


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 19, 2011)

That looks great. I love the layers. Tell them Good Job.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 19, 2011)

That looks awesome they did a


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 19, 2011)

You should be proud of them and they should be proud that you posted this on the forum. Happy Fathers Day to you


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 19, 2011)

You sure do have some awesome kid's!  that looks totally scrumptious!


----------



## gotarace (Jun 19, 2011)

Great start to fathers day right there...your children put a big smile on your face this morning!!!!


----------



## alelover (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't know what's all in there but it looks mighty good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 20, 2011)

Yummy!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 20, 2011)

Now, thats love any way you choose to call it!!  WELL DONE LADIES!!!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

AWESOME


----------



## tyotrain (Oct 3, 2011)




----------

